# Twin Frogs? Is this possible?



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope you can see it in these photos, but I have two tads that share the same egg sack in one clutch and in a newer clutch (same parents, Cobalts) there is another egg that is dividing into two tads in one sack.




























Anyone ever come across this?
Can they honestly be twins?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Steve,

This is more common than you might suspect and has been the subject of other threads on the board. As to whether they are twins or simply a case of poor egg separation, you would need genetic testing to tell and our knowledge of the genome in question is likely not adequate to give you a definitive answer without extensive testing. Another observation is that these 'twinned' eggs don't tend to hatch out...probably due to inadequate nutrition for the developing embryos. Having said that, keep and eye on them and we might all be surprised.
Bill


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, it's happened at least a dozen times to me, but I have as of yet to get both to hatch out. One usually dies and causes the other to die as well, but I did have one die and one hatch out at on at least one occasion.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Very interesting, thanks guys


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow I've never seen that even with all the eggs i've had. Thats really neat.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Siamese twin (E. aff. hahneli)... ofcourse these didn't survive. 

Remco


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Shockfrog said:


> Siamese twin (E. aff. hahneli)... ofcourse these didn't survive.
> 
> Remco


Sucks it didnt survive but that is way cool.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

That tadpole is crazy looking. I just pulled these cobalt eggs tonight and looks like I've got some twins too. I have seen this before with our cobalts. I never really paid attention to see if they developed and hatched or not. I will watch these though.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

ive had that happen with 1 of my leuc clutches to bad i didnt take a pic


----------

